# Moving: need help



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

So, I have a 55 gal tank that had all demasoni inside. I sold the adult/juvi ones but kept the Demasoni Fry that I have in the 10 gal.

I bought a 29 gallon that at the new place now. The 55 gal still has water sand etc.etc. everything in it and running. I just took the last of the fish out 2 days ago.

How do I move the insides of the 55 to the 29 gal and keeping the good bacteria??

My plan is to:

1)Take all the rocks and put in a bucket for xfer
2) Take some tank water and put in another bucket
3) Drain the rest of the water
4) Get the sand and put in another bucket (or the bucket where the water is)
5) Take the Filter media and place it in a bag or bucket with tank water (good bacteria)

Either buy new eggcrate or some how get the egg crate from the 55 and cut to fit the 29.

I'll set evertyhing up, How long do you think it will take for the tank to cycle? How long can I add fish?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Are you planing to just keep the dem fry for the new tank? If so, keep the filter running on the tank you keep the fry in and when your ready transfer add the filter and fish to the new set up. Bacteria just sitting in water with no source of ammonia/nitrItes will soon die out. Even so, get a good test kit and keep your eyes on the water parameters and be ready to do water changes if you get any bad readings.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

When I moved my 75 gallon tank I put all my substrate (gravel) in a 17 gallon Rubbermaid storage container, and then filled it up with tank water so as not to dry out and kill the bacteria. only down side is that it takes two men to carry it out. All of your bacteria is attached to surfaces (IE tank walls, gravel, decorations, filter media, etc.) so what ever you can keep under water the better. How long is it going to take you to move? If you use the same substrate I doubt you would have to go through a cycling process.


----------



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeh, its going to be same substrate.. the drive is only a 20 min drive to the new place.

I guess ill try to get as much of the 55 gal tank water to xfer over.. Any recommendations on how to get tank water to the new tank. I was just thinking buckets.. but if there is an easier way.. By all means let me know 

I believe there will be a cycling process or even just an instant one. Its ALL the substrate for the new tank is coming from the old tank. same with the rocks. As soon as i set it up I'll take pics.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Thier is little value in keeping the tank water. As long as any water is up to temp and has been treated properly your fish and bacteria will notice no difference except the lack of nitrAtes. Just look at it as a very large water change.

The only real difference I can see would be if the water sources Ph's are different within a 20 minute drive.


----------



## JLui83 (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to know about the water. One less thing to worry about.

Sand/rocks/Filter Media from a 55gal to a 29gal should be plenty enough bacteria (I hope)

as for the fish. I think if I set everything up today. On Sunday the fish can be xfered over. I'll keep tabs on the nitrate/nitrate/ammonia. But should be fine.

Thanks for the help


----------



## teqvet (Mar 24, 2008)

Just use your siphon to move th water from the tank to the rubbermaid, if u still plan to do that.


----------

